# give em the mossberg first, the pistol second



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

this is why i like my mossberg 590 for home defense........ :Banane24::Banane36:

i was shooting #4 buckshot, the big holes are just the wads punching holes.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I hope that isn't what your going hog hunting with....no intruders in the woods....your kinda scary


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ironman172 said:


> I hope that isn't what your going hog hunting with....no intruders in the woods....your kinda scary


LOL, just wait till you see my twin


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

God bless America and our freedoms as always awesome video Tom


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Remind me not to come visit you !


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

im glad i'll never know where you live...


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

That's poetry in motion.


----------

